# Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen



## Tami (2. März 2012)

Ein nettes Hallo aus der Lüneburger Heide!

Nach stunden langen lesen wollte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden!
Ich heiße Tanja.
Habe seit 4 Jahren eine kleine Pfütze ca. 1500 l und habe mich letztes Jahr bzw. konnte im letzten Jahr meinen Mann überzeugen zu vergrößern! Das Bauprojekt wurde auch schon in Angriff genommen und wir haben schon einiges an Erde bewegt. Ich versuche auch noch Bilder einzustellen, hoffe es klappt.
Also mein neuer Teich hat die Maße 6x4x1m soll mit der alten Pfütze zusammen gebuddelt werden. Ergibt sich für mich wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ein Volumen von ca. 13500l.
Ich habe mich für ein Oase Filterset Bio Smart 30000,wird mit einer Oase AquaMax Eco 8500 /80 watt betrieben, entschieden, na ja so gut wie  .
Habe 4 Goldis und werde auch nicht wirklich andere Fische zu holen.
So nun meine Vorstellung
Ich möchte eine ca. 1 m breite Flachwasserzone, machen auf den Bildern der Berreich bei den roten Steinen, diese Zone möchte ich gern mit Rheinkies Körnung 8 -16 mm bedecken. 
So nun meine Fragen
Ist die Körnung OK oder sollte man lieber eine kleinere nehmen?
Sollte man Vlies bzw. Matten unter den Kies legen?
Ist der Filter OK oder was meint ihr, das mit dem selber Bau ist so ne Sache da lass ich lieber die Finger von.
Würde mich freuen,wenn ihr mir eure Meinung dazu sagt
Liebe Grüße Tanja


----------



## jolantha (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tami, herzlich willkommen :willkommen:Willkommen2
der Anfang sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus. Die Ratschläge überlasse ich allerdings lieber den Profis !!


----------



## Golo (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tanja,

Willkommen im Forum.

Ich würde anstelle Kies lieber Sand einbringen. In die Kies-Zwischenräume fällt nur unnötig viel "Dreck" (An den du anschliessend nur noch sehr mühsam rankommst).

Das mit dem Vlies unter dem geplanten Substrat finde ich persönlich für übertrieben. Ich habe seit über 20 Jahren "Folienteiche" und noch nie ist mir die Folie aufgrund fehlender "Schutzmatten" kaputt gegangen.

Zu deiner geplanten Filterung kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich sie nicht kenne, aber da Du ja eh keinen größen Fischbesatz vor hast, sollte es ausreichend sein. Achte nur darauf, dass Du möglichst viele Unterwasserpflanzen einbringst.

Viel Spaß beim erweitern und viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland - Ralph

PS: Ich würde Ihn ja noch größer/tiefer machen... .


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tanja,

Herzlich Willkommen 

Aber sag mal ... 6x4m ist 24qm und bei 1m Tiefe sind das 24000liter 

Ich würde ihn auch tiefer machen. Wenigstens 1,50m ...

Mandy


----------



## Tami (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Erstmal Danke für die nette Begrüßung 
Ja Mandy, da hast Du recht aber,ich weiß ja nicht was nun stimmt  ,
habe ich einen Katalog von Oase in dem steht Wort wörtlich :

Wenn sie nicht sicher sind, wie viel Wasser ihr Teich enthält, nehmen sie einfach folgende Formel ca. Wasserinhalt (l)= (Teichlänge in m x Teichbreite in m x Teichtiefe in m : 2 x 1000 
 Natürlich die breiteste Stelle und längste Seite und tiefste Stelle gemessen!

Wat stimmt denn nu? Dann reicht ja der Filter mit Fischbesatz hinten und vorne nicht, ohhh  mannnn :shock

P.S. Ich würde den Teich auch lieber größer machen aber mein Mann und Kinder sind da nicht so begeistert , nach heutigem buddeln sind wir auf 1.10m tiefe
Liebe Grüße 
Tanja


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hi Tanja,
Herzlich Willkommen.

Ab 1,5 m können die Kinder schon drin schwimmen. Das kommt gut an.


----------



## Tami (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Ja dann vielleicht bei den Kids, aber nicht mehr bei mir    :hai


----------



## Tami (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

SORRY MUSS MICH SELBST VERBESSERN :sorry DURCH MEINE GANZEN KATALOGE, BÜCHER ECT. IST MIR EIN FEHLER   UNTERLAUFEN!!!!!!!!!
DIE FORMEL STAND NICHT BEI OASE IM KATALOG SONDERN BEI GARDENA


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Lach ...

Völlig egal was wo steht ... den genauen Inhalt erfährst Du eh erst beim Befüllen. Vorausgesetzt Du beachtest den Wasserzähler vor und nach dem Befüllen. Auf diese Rechner gebe ich persönlich gar nichts. Pack 3 nebeinander und jeder wird Dir was anderes sagen.
Was ich Dir aber sagen kann, mach den Teich tiefer (besser auch für die Fische) und kaufe lieber einen größeren Filter ... und der muß nicht von Oase sein. Da bezahlst Du auch zu viel für den Namen. 

Hier hat bestimmt der Ein oder Andere noch eine Idee wie Du den Filter gestalten kannst ... auch als Frau 
Ich mach auch alles selbst ... aber einen neuen teuren Oase-Filter würde ich nicht kaufen (meiner war gebraucht und spottbillig).

Mandy


----------



## pyro (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Ich schreib nun nicht was ich mir denke... wäre negativ fürs weibliche Geschlecht... 


Also wenn Ihr rechnet Länge x Breite x Tiefe dann ist das das Volumen eines Quaders. Da ein Teich mit Ausnahme eines Koiteiches wohl nie senkrechte Wände hat und auch nicht im rechten Winkel verläuft könnt Ihr die Formel gleich in die Tonne treten.

Die Formel aus dem Prospekt suggeriert auf Basis der Teichlänge einen V - förmigen Verlauf mit gleichbleibender Tiefe über die gesamte Länge, das ist realistischer aber nicht genau. Ich behaupte ausgehend von dieser Formel kann man gern noch 15% abziehen, bei grossen Flachwasserbereichen darf man gern 25% abziehn und erreicht so einen Wert in der Nähe der Realität.

Da Teiche mit Stufungen, rund-ovalen Formen kaum mit einfachen Mitteln zu berechnen sind erfährt man den tatsächlichen Inhalt nur wenn man auf die Wasseruhr sieht und Wasser einfüllt.

Mein Teich ist 6x5,5 Meter gross, an der tiefsten Stelle 1,45m tief und ich hab ca. 12500 Liter drin. Ich hab genauso wie Tanja vor hat eine schöne grosse Flachwasserzone wo vieeeele Pflanzen wachsen aber dafür wenig Wasser ist.

Ich würde mir auch den Teich nicht großflächig mit Kies zuschütten - Sand-Lehmgemisch ist viel besser und da dann ein paar grosse und kleine Steine und paar Kiesel dazu ... fertig.


Viel Spass beim bauen, an der Stelle war ich vor einem Jahr auch.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hi Tanja,
die Tiefe mag da eine gewisse Gefahr für die Kinder darstellen. Die sollten da zur Not noch drin stehen können.
Wenn man ihnen das vernünftig erklärt oder Schwimmunterricht anordnet, ist es bei den eigenen das kleinere Problem.

Damit die 4 Goldfische gut über den Winter kommen, ist eine tiefere Zone recht nützlich. Da können die noch überleben auch wenn oben eine dicke Eisschicht ist.
Die Flachwasserzone ist mit 1m recht üppig. Ich habe die an meinem Teich nachträglich deutlich verkleinert.
Aus meiner Sicht solltet ihr noch weiter graben, das macht sich langfristig sicher bemerkbar.

Noch ein Warnhinweis aus eigener Erfahrung. Sobald die paar kleinen Goldfische so richtig Platz haben, nutzen die den auch. Es könnte also gut sein, es schwimmen nächstes Jahr eher 40 im Teich.


----------



## Piddel (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*



Tami schrieb:


> Ich würde den Teich auch lieber größer machen aber mein Mann und Kinder sind da nicht so begeistert , nach heutigem buddeln sind wir auf 1.10m tiefe



Hallo Tanja,
ein herzliches Hallo auch von mir hier bei den Teich-:crazy... Lüneburg und Umgebung kenne ich bestens aus meiner Bundeswehrzeit - 
Bei euch sind ja mal die Hauptrollen anders verteilt - normalerweise werden  wir Männer bei der Größe der Teichanlage  vom Anhang ausgebremst . ......

Zu deinem Projekt:
Eine breite Flachwasserzone ist wirklich schön und ein Traum für jeden Teichpflanzenfreund. Leider entstehen auch einige Nachteile wie z.B. Wassererwärmung. Für die erforderlichen Teicharbeiten am Uferrand bzw. in der Flachwasserzone brauchts Du unbedingt etwas zum "abstützen" und dazu bieten sich große Steine an, um etwas Halt zu haben beim "rumteicheln". Längere Zeit in gebückter Haltung am Teichufer ist anstrengend und geht ( bei mir jedenfalls ) arg auf den Rücken.

Reichen nicht 50 max. 60/65  cm aus ? Würde auch mehr Wasservolumen ermöglichen und dadurch entstünden auch *bessere bzw. stabilere  Wasserverhältnisse bei gleicher Teichgröße*. Wünsche viel Erfolg beim Bauen und berichte gerne weiter mit Fotos.


----------



## Echinopsis (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

:willkommen im Forum Tanja.

Achte doch bitte etwas darauf nicht alles Groß zu schreiben - das gilt im Internet als schreien.

Und das wollen wir doch hier im Forum nicht  

Viel Spaß hier!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Tami (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*



> Noch ein Warnhinweis aus eigener Erfahrung. Sobald die paar kleinen Goldfische so richtig Platz haben, nutzen die den auch. Es könnte also gut sein, es schwimmen nächstes Jahr eher 40 im Teich.


Ja Jörg das glaub ich auch, heut späten Nachmittag, nach der Arbeit,mit Kaffee raus und steh so in der Sonne, sehe ich das meine Goldis es wohl schon wussten das sie ein neues zu Hause kriegen!  Hab bei 15 kleinen den Überblick verloren . Na mal sehen wie viele es sind!
Und das obwohl meine Pfütze nur 80 cm an der tiefsten Stelle hat. 
Allen ein schönes Wochenende 
und hoffentlich schönes Wetter
Grüße Tanja


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Tanja,
Goldfische sind toll, aber die Vermehrungsrate enorm, wenn die Umgebung (oft zusätzliche Fütterung) passt.

Ich habe mir gerade noch mal die Bilder angesehen. Es wäre eine Überlegung Wert, beide Teiche nicht direkt zu verbinden.
In dem bestehenden könnten dann üppig Wasserpflanzen wachsen und sich Lebewesen ansiedeln, die Fische nicht mögen.
Die Pumpe holt das Wasser aus dem größeren und pumpt es in den Pflanzenfilter. Von dort fließt es dann gereinigt zurück.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tami

Ich werde selbst gerade zum 1 mal Vater und baue gerade meinen Teich. Ich werde einen Zaun drum rum machen, wegen dem Kind.

Ich weiß nicht wie alt deine Kids sind, aber nichts ist schlimmer wie ein lebsoses Kind im Teich rausziehen zu müssen.

Denk dran, wenn es ne grosse Sache werden soll, geh auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Tami (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

erstmal Danke für Eure Vorschläge. 

Ja das mit der Absicherung wegen der Kids ist schon richtig,aber da mach ich mir bei meinen eher weniger Sorgen. Sind schon größer und können beide gut Schwimmen. Es geht halt bei denen nur darum, das sie dann weniger Platz zum spielen haben( Fussball ect.) deswegen das gemaule wegen der Größe vom Teich von ihnen.

@ Jörg : Das ist wirklich eine tolle Idee mit dem Pflanzenteich war auch das ganze Wochenende dabei mir den Kopf zu zerbrechen wie ich das umsetzen kann weil,
unser Grundstück ist abschüssig und wir haben den letzten Herbst damit verbracht die Erde so aufzuschütten das beide Teiche den gleichen Wasserspiegel haben,wenn ich jetzt einen "Bachlauf" oder ähnliches zwischen  setze hat der große Teich natürlich weniger Wasser, weil ja sonst keine Gefälle zwischen den Teichen entsteht, oder ich müsste eine 2. Pumpe haben die dann das Wasser vom kleinen in den großen Teich pumpt, ansonsten müsste ich das ganze baulich nochmal komplett verändern! Hat jemand eine Idee wie es klappen könnte ohne nochmals alles weg zu graben und vielleicht ohne 2. Pumpe?
Bin für jede Idee dankbar.
Liebe Grüße 
Tanja


----------



## Annett (7. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tanja.

Um einen Bachlauf zu bekommen, brauchst Du nur minimales Gefälle. Dies solltest Du schon erreichen, indem Du den Rand eines der Teiche ein Stück erhöhst/unterfütterst. 

Und wieso zwei Pumpen?
Das Beste wäre m.M.n. bei einer gepumpten Filteranlage:
Pumpe im Fischteich -> Wasser in den Filter (sofern geplant) -> in den Pflanzenteich -> über das leichte Gefälle in den Fischteich zurück.


----------



## Tami (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Ja das mit den baulichen Veränderungen ist so ne Sache,mal sehen was wird. 
Aber in der zwischen Zeit hab ich mir mal Gedanken über die Bepflanzung gemacht, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mal drüber zu schaun und mir sagt, was er davon hält.

__ Sumpfdotterblume - Caltha palustris
Weiße Sumpfdotterblume - Caltha palustris - Alba
Gefüllte Sumpfdotterblume - Caltha palustris - Multiplex
__ Zwergbinse - Juncus ensifolius
__ Blutweiderich - Lythrum salicaria
__ Rosenprimel - Primula Rosea
Tannenwedel - Hippuris vulgaris
__ Nadelkraut - Crassula recurva
__ Blaue Gauklerblume - Mimulus ringens
Gauklerblume - Mimulus "Orange Glow",
Gauklerblume - Mimulus " Tigrinus Major Bees"
Zwerg __ Rohrkolben - Typha minima
Amerikanische Sumpfiris - __ Iris versicolor - Kermesina
Japanische Sumpfiris - Iris laevigata
Weiße japanische Sumpfiris - Iris laevigata "Alba"
Schwarze Iris - Iris chrysographes "Black Form"
__ Hornblatt - Ceratophyllum demersum
Nadelsimse - Eleocharis acicularis
__ Papageienfeder - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Weiße __ Schwanenblume - Butomus umbellatus - Schneeweißchen
Hezförmiges __ Hechtkraut - Pontederia cordata
Schwanenblume - Butomus umbellatus

__ Zwergseerose - Nymphaea "Perry's Baby Red"

Ein bis zwei Seerosen sollen noch dazu, bin noch nicht sicher welche.

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure netten Beiträge
Grüße 
Tanja


----------



## Annett (9. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tami.

Einige der ausgewählten Pflanzen haben spezielle Ansprüche an den Standort und/oder sind nicht sonderlich konkurrenzstark.
Dazu zählen m.M.n.
_Weiße  Sumpfdotterblume - Caltha palustris - Alba
Gefüllte Sumpfdotterblume - Caltha palustris - Multiplex
 Rosenprimel - Primula Rosea_

bei denen bin ich unsicher
_Amerikanische Sumpfiris -  Iris versicolor - Kermesina
Japanische Sumpfiris - Iris laevigata
Weiße japanische Sumpfiris - Iris laevigata "Alba"
Schwarze Iris - Iris chrysographes "Black Form"_

Die __ Schwanenblume (rosa) wächst bei mir im Ufergraben sehr gut. Im Teich braucht sie eine Stelle mit ordentlich, nährhaften Substrat. Und als Einzelpflanze sieht sie nicht halb so toll aus, wie als größere Gruppe.
Aber das trifft auf viele (Teich)Pflanzen zu.

Fragen zu Pflanzen sind erfahrungsgemäß im Pflanzenbereich besser aufgehoben, da die jeweiligen Spezis meist nicht alles quer lesen.


----------



## Tami (9. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Annett,

Danke Dir für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mal versuchen meine Frage im Pflanzbereich nochmal zu stellen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Tanja


----------



## Tami (19. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Ein sonniges Hallo,
hatte letzten tage viel zu tun und konnte daher nicht schreiben. Aber nun zu meinen fortschritten.
(Bilder sind keine da,Kamera kaputt  aber sobald sie heile ist gibts neue). Alter Teich ist nun Geschichte Freitag alle Fische ins Übergangslager und los gings. Folie raus und nochmals buddel.Mit dem Pflanzenfilter hat es so nicht geklappt wie es sollte, also ein großer Teich.Samstag kamen die Helfer und ab an die Arbeiten, die neue Folie (8m breit und 14,5 m lang) war ganz schön schwer für 4 Leute,aber wir habens geschafft . Mit dem Verlegen war`s
auch nicht einfach aber auch das ist erledigt.
Seit gestern mittag ist der Teich mit Wasser gefüllt und Pumpe läuft, ein paar wenige Pflanzen sind drin (kriegt  man nicht so leicht im Moment also muß ich mit dem auskommen was ich habe und fleißig nach pflanzen). In der Flachwasserzone liegt der Sand mit Kies und nun warte ich, dass das Wasser klarer wird. Den Rand gestallte ich nun die nächsten Wochen immer mit der Ruhe und dann mal sehen was draus wird. Bilder wie gesagt gibts wenn Kamera wieder heile ist .
Liebe Grüße Tanja


----------



## Tami (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Nun gibts auch ein paar Bilder, Kamera wieder da. Sieht zwar alles noch ganz schön nackig aus aber die Pflanzen kommen hoffentlich bald. Bin damit beschäftigt den Rand der Folie zu verstecken und hoffe habe es mit der Kapillarsperre richtig gemacht.:beten :beten :beten

Liebe Grüße
Tanja


----------



## Annett (24. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tanja.

Die Sperre kannst Du so lassen, müsstest sie aber halbjährlich kontrollieren.
Durch den umgeschlagene Folie hat diese die Tendenz, sich wieder nach unten zu drücken... 
Könntest Du eventuell aufzählen, welche und wie viele Pflanzen Du im Teich hast.
Das sieht extrem "naggig" aus.


----------



## Tami (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Annett,
 Ja da hast Du recht, der Teich ist noch extrem naggig. War gestern wieder los aber momentan ist es nicht einfach mit Teichpflanzen.
Im moment habe ich nur 2 Sumpfdotterblumen,3x Tannenwedel,3x __ Tausendblatt,1x Schlangenwurz, 1x __ Blutweiderich, 1x __ Zwergrohrkolben und 1 ne Zwegseerose drinnn und eine Pflanze da weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr(aus dem kleinen vorherigen Teich), Aber bin fleißig auf der Suche, nächste Woche bekommt mein Händler wieder ne neue Lieferung und dann bin ich auch wieder da  . Die nächsten Wochen heißt es bei mir halt Pflanzen was das Zeug hält.
Liebe Grüße 
Tanja


----------



## Tami (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Ach ganz vergessen,
die Folie ist erstmal nur umgeschlagen damit ich nachher nicht  zu viel abschneide. Die wird entweder im Herbst oder nächstes Frühjahr geschnitten dann hat alles noch bisschen Zeit sich zu setzten. Aber werde sie regelmäßig kontrollieren. Danke
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Annett (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tami.

Als Pflanzen empfehle ich Dir dringend noch ein paar mehr Starkzehrer zu setzen.
Du hast sonst garantiert die ersten zwei Jahre fast nur noch grünes Wasser oder Berge von Fadenalgen im Teich. :?

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mindestens noch:
3-4 __ Iris pseudacorus (blüht gelb), 
2 x __ Igelkolben, 
2 x größeren __ Rohrkolben (nur nicht den T.latifolia!) und 
jeweils eine sehr gute Portion (also mehr als der Handel normalerweise bei einer verkauft) __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest, setzen. Auch Laichkräuter wären einen Versuch wert. 
Du wirst bemerken, dass gerade bei den Unterwasserpflanzen nicht jede auf Dauer in Deinem Teich überlebt. Das ist normal und man testet am Anfang einfach aus, wer sich wohl fühlt und wer nicht...

Als Faustformel für die Startbepflanzung sagt man 4-5 Pflanzen je laufenden Meter Ufer!


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tanja,

herzlich Willkommen! Noch jemand aus der Heide, sehr schön!!!!

Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Wenn Du ertsklassische Wasserpflanzen mit Top-Beratung direkt vom Händler in Uelzen (eigene Anzucht) haben möchtest, dann schreib mich an. Ist *kein* Verwandter o.ä. von mir. Habe da einfach nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG, Ronny aus Emmendorf


----------



## Tami (26. März 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Annett und Ronny,

@ Annett: Ja Danke habe die Pflanzen schon zu meiner Einkaufsliste zu geschrieben. Aber wie gesagt ist noch nicht so einfach Pflanzen zu kriegen.

@ Ronny: Na dank Dir wird es ja doch vielleicht einfacher.

Dank an Euch beiden.

LG Tanja


----------



## Tami (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Allerseit,
nachdem nun einige Zeit vergangen ist, möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Hatte leider die letzten Wochen viel zu tun und wenig Zeit.
Im und am Teich bin ich auch ein wenig weiter gekommen und es sind auch noch ne Menge Pflanzen nachgekommen (aber noch nicht fertig). 
Nur um einige zu nennen
__ Hornkraut,__ Wasserpest,__ Tausendblatt,Tannnenwedel, gelbe Sumpfiris,Zebrabinse,blaue Binse, __ Hahnenfuß, 
__ Fieberklee,Gauklerblume,__ Blutweiderich,kleine __ Krebsschere,__ Wasserfenchel und __ Wasserminze.
Es sind jetzt ca.35 Pflanzen drinne aber es kommen noch mehr.

Lg Tanja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tami,

das schaut schon recht gut aus .

Wo in meinen Augen noch Nacharbeit besteht ist auf dem ersten Foto, der ganze Bereich
des alten Teiches. 
Die Folie würde ich auf alle Fälle verstecken ( ideal wären da Ufermatten).


LG Markus


----------



## Tami (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Markus,
Danke, ja das mit dem hinteren Teichrand, der ist auch noch nicht fertig. Soll noch ne Amphore platziert werden und mit den Ufermatten das ist so ne Sache. So langsam ist mein Budget aufgebraucht und ich überlege nach einer kosten günstigeren vorübergehende Lösung. Habe überlegt,
 ob ich aus meinen Folienresten  ( der nette Händler hatte sich vermessen) erstmal so ne art Steinfolie mache ( Aquariumkleber o.Ä. drauf, Sand und Kies ankleben fertig ). Würde das funktionieren? Vielleicht wächst ja da dann auch bissel __ Moos oder ähnliches drauf.

LG Tanja


----------



## neuemmendorfer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Wow, hast Du ja schon ganz schön viel geschafft! Mal ne Frage zum dritten Foto: Was sind denn das für rosa blühende Pflanzen? 
Warst Du in Westerweyhe?

LG


----------



## Tami (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Ronny,
Das auf dem dritten Bild ist die Primula Rosea, __ Rosenprimel oder auch Himalaja Priemel. Ja ich war in Westerweyhe am Samstag. Er hatte aber noch nicht das volle Programm. Fahre nochmal hin.

LG Tanja


----------



## Plätscher (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*



Tami schrieb:


> . So langsam ist mein Budget aufgebraucht und ich überlege nach einer kosten günstigeren vorübergehende Lösung. Habe überlegt,
> ob ich aus meinen Folienresten  ( der nette Händler hatte sich vermessen) erstmal so ne art Steinfolie mache ( Aquariumkleber o.Ä. drauf, Sand und Kies ankleben fertig ). Würde das funktionieren? Vielleicht wächst ja da dann auch bissel __ Moos oder ähnliches drauf.
> 
> LG Tanja



Hallo,

überlege mal wieviel Silikon du für einen m² brauchst, da ist Ufermatte wohl preiswerter.

Du kannst auch Rasenteppich (der einfache ohne Noppen) verwenden. Kostet zw. 1,50€-2€ pro m².


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tami,
Noname Ufermatte gibts für ca. 5 €/m².
Das wären bei Dir maximal 10 lfm.
Also diese 50 € würde ich definitv investieren.
Die Version mit Silikon und Kieselsteine würde ich nicht machen.
Nimm die Ufermatte, dann hast Du was vernünftiges.

LG Markus


----------



## Tami (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Jürgen und Markus,

Ja, ihr habt recht. Werde es dann doch mit Ufermatten machen. Danke

LG Tanja


----------



## Tami (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

wollte nur mal kurz ein Update meiner arbeiten einstellen,war ja nicht faul  , trotz des schlechten Wetters.Ich hoffe ihr seid mit mir zufrieden.

LG Tanja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Tanja,
eine Frage - hast Du die Ufermatte nicht eingesandet, die schaut mir etwas nackt aus?

LG Markus


----------



## Tami (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo, wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen*

Hallo Markus,

hier kann man aber auch nix verheimlichen, na ja Fotos halt.
Also die Sache ist die, meine Mann liest Mitlerweile auch mit hier im Forum ab und zu. Er hat natürlich auch die Sache mit dem Rasenteppich gelesen.Also kam er am 18.4. ( ich hatte Mittagschicht) abends ganz stolz an und eröffnete mir, er hätte was für den Teich gekauft. Ich war völlig baff und als ich in den Garten kam lag da der Rasenteppich  . Nun wollte ich auch nicht mit ihm schimpfen , bin ja froh das ich bzw. ihr ein wenig sein Intresse geweckt habe. Zum Glück hatte ich die Matten noch nicht bestellt. Nun hab ich erstmal den Teppich und mal sehen wie es wird, ansonsten kommen die Matten, aber erst später.
Den Teppich habe ich versucht so gut es ging einzusanden. Vielleicht deshalb der Unterschied  
Werde die nächsten Tage mal versuchen __ Moos an zu pflanzen ( hab ich ja genug im Garten  )
Diese Saison haben die Fische halt erstmal Teppich.
LG Tanja


----------

